
Sugar-coated Lorem Ipsum Generator - JayInt
http://cupcakeipsum.com/
======
depthsofhades
"Tired of how boring Lorem Ipsum got?"

Being devoid of any content worthy of attention is the point of lipsum - I'm
tired of its dullness about as much as I'm tired of the way light bulbs keep
littering the place with their bloody photons.

